# May 2016 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2016)

_NOTICE: Due to technical difficulties, the thread had to be reproduced.  Votes made prior to 5 June 14:30 UTC will have to be placed again. _

Good luck to all of the candidates.
Voting closes in seven days.

1. _At the Rookery Today_ by @Didereaux
At the rookery today






2. _Heron_ by @ZombiesniperJr
a few hawk and heron pics from today





3. _White Morph Great Blue Heron_ by @bulldurham
White Morph Great Blue Heron






4. _Barred Owl and Baby #2_ by @squirl033
barred owl and baby






5. _Chicago Mannequins II_ by @jcdeboever
Chicago Mannequins II






6. _Close Up_ by @zombiesniper
Canadian Raptor Conservancy Photo Shoot.






7. _Eagle Swoop_ by @zombiesniper
canadian raptor conservancy





8. _Canadian Raptor Conservatory_ by @ZombiesniperJr
canadian raptor conservancy







9. _Amen_ by @binga63
Amen







10. _Cedar Waxwing_ by @coastalconn
A few recent images






11. _Absolutely Nothing Breast Related_ by @sleist
Just a little wet.






12. _Three Chairs_ by @limr
Three chairs







13. _Red Dress_ by @aoposton
Red Dress






14. _Da Moose #7_ by @symplybarb
Da Moose






15. _Rainy_ by @Tuna
Rainy


----------

